# St Valentine's Singles party anyone?



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello, does anyone fancy having a Singles (virtual) party tonight?  Do hope so and we can catch up later!

Wishing everyone a Happy Valentine's Day!!  

Felix xx


----------



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

Oooh yes please Felix!!!


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello Bluebell, hope you've had a good V Day?  
F xx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey blue bell and felix - just got in and saw the valentines thread - hope you've both had a good day!! Where's the rest of the party people!!!?  
Come on girls!

Katiexx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

I know. Do you think they've defected and are out on secret dates??

F xx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

They better not be! They havent told us about them - how dare they!   xxx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

So did you send any cards?

F xx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Good evening ladies!

Unfortunately no secret date for me tonight!  
Happy Valentines to all!

Dx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Wonderful about your secret flowers Ju as well (and even more so!) about your little boy telling you he loved you!  Yeah about ringing round clinics too.

No secret (or otherwise) cards for me.  My 3 date chap has obviously decided I'm not valentine's material which is such a shame as I was looking forward to seeing him again.

F xx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey dottie and ju - dottie, hope you are resisting those pee sticks - any news yet?   
Ju - just seen your post about the princess anne - I know that hospital as my sister gave birth there. I had no idea there was a fertility unit there too. Are you sure its actually at that hospital? I may be wrong but as far as I know single women arent entitled to fertility treatment on the NHS as essentially most of us don't actually have fertility problems. How lovely that your little boy told you that he loved you - what a special moment - looking forward to meeting him soon!!  xx

anyway - i've spoiled this post as its meant to a valentines one!! happy valentines girls. No cards for me this year. Last year I was with a right miserable git so this year is lovely! had dinner with mum and dad earlier - lemon torte for dessert!!


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Good for you spoiliing yourself Katie.  I'm doing the same.  Just cooked myself dinner and now having a glass of Sauvignon.  Lovely!

Don't I know it Ju! Wonderful news about your clinic.  That would be fantastic to get the tests done free.  Who knows you might even get a reduction on drugs. What a Valentine's Day gift.

F xx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow ju - thats great news. I had never heard of that fertility centre. Do you have the details of it and could you PM them to me - thanks katiexx

ps - sounds like you have really got going today with your plans - the response from the LWC sounded excellent. I am so pleased for you!! We'll catch up over half term with all the goss!


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Felix - enjoy that lovely wine - you deserve it!!  

Katiexx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Can I have some virtual wine please

Dx


----------



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Felix -Yes good day thanks, finished it off with yummy fish and chips while watching Eastenders (yes, I admit it) and Waterloo Road- diet can start tomorrow, right?!  

Ju that's really good news, thanks for sharing all the details!!!

No flowers or cards here, sadly, first year that I can remember where there hasn't been any - sigh!!


----------



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

dottiep said:


> Can I have some virtual wine please
> 
> Dx


ME TOO DOTTIE


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm pouring you all glasses now!  I am being sensible and only have a couple of glasses a week.

Wow, Bluebelle, I bow before your V Day record! 

F xx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Love the new profile Ju - an excellent summary!!!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Ooooh sorry i'm late for the party, bad hair day and I couldn't find a thing to wear  

Has been a very busy nite, unfortunately not opening cards or arranging flowers but had plastering done today so masses of cleaning needed doing, almost there!  Just put dinner in the oven so must dash but will be back later.

Ju flowers, how lovely!

Valentines love to you all xxx

Have some virtual flowers everyone


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Ta for the flowers Jovi and sending you    back. Sorry to hear you were dealing with plastering rather than opening cards tonight!

Felix xx


----------



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

Good for you Ju, I always feel soooo much better when I eat right, exercise etc, just wish I remembered that when at boring meetings and there are biscuits on the table  

Jovi - I LOVE plastering but HATE the clean up


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome Rose and   for V-Day.  I think you're being very strong.  It can't be easy.  Those glitter things sound wonderful.

Hope you enjoyed your meal?

Felix xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry girls I got side-tracked, must log off now I need to get myself ready for bed.

Enjoy the rest of your evening everyone,

Love 
Jovi x

PS   for rose


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello Ladies....is the party over....?!  I'm always late for everything!!  Have had a mad busy day up to Aberdeen and back to deliver a workshop so didn't really think about V day until now.  Had to laff last night tho as I popped to Tescos to pick up some milk and the place was mobbed with blokes getting last minute cards and cheap flowers......that's what we are missing out on girls ?!?!?! 

Ju....wow sounds like you have had a v productive day with the clinics and discovered one I've not heard of either!  It is cool what LWC are doing with pic of G's father but it set me off thinking if I could take in a pic of my ideal physical characteristics instead of trying to describe in words.....do you think they'd notice its George Clooney!?! 

oh Felix....did i miss the virtual wine?!  Drat!  Could have done with it!

everyone else......big smacker valentines kisses to you all.......xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Di, that is a lucky break to avoiding rubbish supermarket flowers and last minute cards.  Phew and double phew.  Sounds like you've had quite a day.  Hope things will be calmer for you tomorrow?

Rose, don't blame you having a nice late dinner. With a bit of luck it will result in lovely vivid dreams!  I had a dream of my late Grandma holding a baby (mine?) last night and I woke feeling happy and sad. She loved babies and would have been so pleased to see mine.  I'm so impressed how you are being so proactive in pursuing your dream.  It is a great way to focus on the future rather than muse over the past.  I will take your lead. 

Felix xx


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

mmm....what is wrong with this picture?!?........11.30 on Valentine's night and I'm sat propped up in my superkingsize (big enough for a party) bed with my laptop and a snoring cat beside me....... 


....am now off to eat Cheese to see if can drum up some steamy George Clooney dreams ....


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Good one Di.  I had my cheese a while ago so come to think of it best dash off for that sleep myself.

F xx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow that sounds an utterly gorgeous place Rose.  I will certainly google it!  

What a lovely thought having your Grandma watching over you.  I might try thinking like that too as it's so inspiring to think of someone (or indeed a number of loved ones) looking out for you isn't it?

Sweet dreams.  We've not all got Di's superkingsize bed (i'm so jealous) but my bed is definitely now shouting me.

Thank goodness it's no longer Valentine's Day tomorrow.  I wonder how we will all be doing V-Day 2009!!

Night, Felix xx


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

oooo Rose  ...I went to Le Sport about 4 summers ago....St Lucia right?  With the jacuzzi where you can sit and watch the sunset over the beach!  Bliss!

and spookily......was also just thinking about my Gran following Felix's post - she also died 18 months ago - August 06 at the ripe old age of 91.  I was just pondering on what she would say about my plans....to be honest she'd probably think I was crackers!  but then again she had some funny ideas.....was single for the last 37 years of her life after my Grandad died in his early 50s.....and once told me she didn't miss having a man around cos who wants to bother with all that messing about... mmmmm

anyway....I was having an early night tonight and hardly any battery on laptop so defo off to bed now!!!!!  xxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Girls - sorry i missed you all last night. Hope you all had happy Valentines! Flight from Helsinki was delayed so not home until gone eleven and up at six thirty this am for scan. I am so over this travel thing - every time I go anywhere there are delays and stress. Posting from clinic at the mo - just had scan and waiting to see nurse but looks like next iui  will be monday - at least I have to be in London for work then so wont have to make a special trip.  Rose - we may both be at LWC at the same time - when is your consultation? Catch up with you all soon Laura x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Lauris that is fantstic news that it could be Monday!!- all the travelling sounds very glam but I can see the downside- when I was a child I always wanted to be a stewardess as I thought it was a very glam job travelling, with a wheelie bag, nice hair and make-up!

Girls sorry I missed your 'cyber party' it sounded fun! I was out at appts and then had dinner with a friend in a non romantic restaurant- not a red rose in sight! then home, and I 'inheirited' a dozen long stem red roses as my donor sent them to his partner at work but he isn't going to take them home.
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Rose, 

Not sure about timing on Monday. My follicle today was 16mm so she didn't want to give me the trigger and book the IUI in - said it was too early and they only do that at 18mm (last cycle I was 18mm on day 13 which is today so must be going a little slower this month!) 
So I have to monitor for surge over the weekend - if I get it Sunday I can book the IUI for Monday and would be around 12.30-1pm. If no surge, then back for 8.15am scan Monday morning (delightful start to the week!!) and maybe IUI Monday afternoon....
Is going to be bit challenging with work - I have a meeting in South Ken from 9.30 to 12, and then I'm visiting venues for a workshop all afternoon. If I have to go in for the IUI in the afternoon I'll have to find a way of switching all my appts...
Oh well, worth it in the end - I hope!

Maybe PM me your mobile number and if I'm going to be at LWC anywhere around lunchtime on Monday I'll text you!
Laura
x


----------



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh Laura I wanted to say good luck for Monday!!! I've got everything crossed for you!!


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Rose/laura - I may bump into you both on monday..... 
I have made an appointment at LWC for 12.15 on monday to start another cycle of IUI. However I'm really really torn whether to go for IVF or try IUI one more time.......3rd time lucky?? (Need to do some more thinking on that one).  Also I thought AF had arrived yesterday so monday would be right for my first scan.....however I haven't actually had a period so it must have been a false alarm.  
Maybe see you there

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Dottie,

Would be quite funny if we all bumped into each other at LWC - before we had our London lunch I used to look around at the women in the waiting room and wonder if I actually knew any of them from FF!

I've pretty much decided to do one more IUI in March - medicated (assuming this Feb one doesn't work - which I suspect it won't as unmedicated has such a low chance) and then I'm going to go for IVF. I just don't want to keep spending all this money (and watching the time go by) with such low success rate. When I first started thinking about all this, I thought I'd wait 6 months before going to IVF, but now I've started out, I realise I don't have the patience for that. But everyone is different - you have to do what feels right for you. Can you maybe have a word with your consultant and see what they recommend?

Good luck, and maybe see you on Monday!
Laura
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Rose,

Monday is starting to get very complicated! I have scan at 8.15, followed by a meeting in South Ken from 9.30-12. Then I am viewing some venues for a workshop between about 2 and 4. Then I have dinner with a colleague. If I surge tomorrow, I cancel the scan and book the IUI instead - I guess for about 12.00. If no surge tomorrow, I go for the scan, but they will probably then suggest the IUI Monday pm anyway (I told the nurse I can't be in London on Tues so she said that's what would happen) 

Not entirely sure how I am going to fit all this in, but just hoping it will work itself out somehow. But do send me your mobile and I'll send you mine too - then if we can grab a quick coffee somewhere we will do. And if not, we have the 29th to look forward to anyway - by which time I will be going slightly mad on the 2WW and it will be great to have some understanding folk around me!

Laura
x


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Gosh Laura, your day sounds like a logistical nightmare!  Hope all goes well


dx


----------

